# What's wrong with assisted spring opening blade (kershaw)?



## EsthetiX (Jan 6, 2007)

I keep reading comments by people who complain about assisted blades on kershaw's. What's not to like about it. You gently press down with your index finger and the blade rockets out and locks perfectly into place. Couldn't be any easier and you only need on hand... My only guess is that these people are trying to open it the same way you would normally open any regular blade rather than how the instructions mention on the kershaw spring assised knifes. Can someone enlighten me as to why this is a undesirable feature? ​


----------



## flash_bang (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe the springs wear out/malfunction?


----------



## Solstice (Jan 6, 2007)

Many people really enjoy assisted opening knives, but some folks don't for a variety of reasons. As flash bang suggested, the spring is another part that can malfunction over time. 

Also, there is the potential risk of the blade accidentaly springing open in the pocket or in some other undesireable position, which has been addressed by the addition of closed position locks by many manufacturers. However, these sort of defeat the purpose of an AO in the first place as it would then take two steps (unlock, then trigger) to quickly open the knife. 

Lastly, while much of knife opening law is in a sort of grey zone since the 1980s, there is always the concern that an AO could be mistaken for an automatic (aka switchblade) and therefore be grounds for trouble with the authorities if the situation should arise. While the law clearly does allow for these mechanisms considering they can be sold in practically every Walmart across America, the uninitiated could see a fast AO as cause for alarm. This point also relates to "sheeple," or people who are afraid of knives and other "weapons." A spring operated knife does tend to turn heads. In fact, some folks I've talked to are afraid of hurting THEMSELVES with an AO, thinking that they are likely to cut themselves on the springing blade.

With many other fast opening one-handed options available (standard thumbstuds and the Spyderco hole, not to mention the wave which is even faster than an AO/auto), it is easy to see why AO's are avoided by some knife users. All of these factors aside, I myself love AO's and consider them to be a great alternative to illegal switchblades. That is, when I'm not carrying my waved knife .


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 6, 2007)

Solstice said:


> Many people really enjoy assisted opening knives, but some folks don't for a variety of reasons. As flash bang suggested, the spring is another part that can malfunction over time.
> 
> Also, there is the potential risk of the blade accidentaly springing open in the pocket or in some other undesireable position, which has been addressed by the addition of closed position locks by many manufacturers. However, these sort of defeat the purpose of an AO in the first place as it would then take two steps (unlock, then trigger) to quickly open the knife.
> 
> ...


 
This sums it up for me. I like AO knives and have a few but I rarely carry them for the reasons above, especially the chance that it may be mistake as switchblade. One of my favorites is the Camillus Heat, but it remains at home.


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 6, 2007)

I love my Kershaw G10 Leek and Avalanche, but i have noticed a difference in the feeling of quality in their AO knives. I would recomend handling them first before buying.
BTW Smoky Mnt Knife Works(eknifeworks.com) has the serrated edge Avalanche for $59.99 right now, a great knife at that price.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Jan 6, 2007)

all good reasons... the reason I stopped carrying my leek:

while deploying the blade, it would open with such force that the blade would actually "bounce" off the backstop leaving the blade open but UNLOCKED. You couldn't tell unless you actually stopped and checked. I'm not willing to risk my fingers, or another slice in my thigh from an accidental opening.

Neat knives though... and I sometimes consider buying another.


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 6, 2007)

beautifully-stupid said:


> all good reasons... the reason I stopped carrying my leek:
> 
> while deploying the blade, it would open with such force that the blade would actually "bounce" off the backstop leaving the blade open but UNLOCKED. You couldn't tell unless you actually stopped and checked. I'm not willing to risk my fingers, or another slice in my thigh from an accidental opening.
> 
> Neat knives though... and I sometimes consider buying another.


 
Contact Kershaw customer service, they will fix or replace it(or sell it to me cheap an i will).
kershawknives.com


----------



## chmsam (Jan 6, 2007)

I stopped carrying mine because one or more loosened up too much (blade wobbled and the pivot needed adjustment) after less than a year of EDC. They aren't super high quality but good enough for most everything in daily use. I have fiddled around with re-tensioning them and have played with some thread tighteners but there are other knives I have that don't require much of any care at all, so the Kershaw AO's got retired. 

Also, IIRC there is a safety on at least one of my Kershaws to prevent accidental opening, but I never trust any safety 100%.


----------



## moeman (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive carried many A.O. knives, and have no problems.
alittle locktite solves loose screws.
i love assist, and autos, too


----------



## gorn (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had several AO kershaws since the time they were first released. I think they are great knives. I have never had a problem with the spring (torsion bar) breaking or weakening. They have a blade catch so they won't open in your pocket. This lock is easy to operate one handed using the little finger. I know at least in California some District Attorneys have classed these knives as switchblades under the penal code, but they would have a real hard time prosecuting you for a knife you can buy in any Wallmart.


----------



## 2000xlt (Jan 6, 2007)

No prob with Kershaw cust service, i called them about the torsion bar that broke in a scallion that i bought used off ebay, the send send it in and we will fix it, they said" If there is anything else you want done, enclose that info in a letter with the knife" I told them to sharpen it, and polish the clip like the leeks'. About a week later i got a package in the mail from kerahaw, it was a BRAND NEW scallion. Cant complain there.


----------



## vic303 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the Kershaw Onion series--I rarely ever even used the 'safety' as it was more of a pain to remember to unlock it, or it would be bumped ON in my pocket. So I just tightened it and left it unlocked. Only problem I ever had (besides a tendency to lose them) was if you dropped a Kershaw Onion, it usually activated and the blade popped out & locked.

Yeah, I know, quit dropping them!


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 6, 2007)

Just personal taste In my opinion...Some people like mushrooms other people don't...


----------



## Bill97z (Jan 6, 2007)

Eh....I have a scallion and it's more of a novelty item than anything else in my opinion. You can't carry the knife in your pocket without the lock engaged or it will open in your pocket. That being said, it takes two steps to actually open it and takes two hands. A spyderco or benchmade is much quicker to open from the pocket.

Also, why do they include a thumb stud? It's impossible to open that way, you really need to use the auto assist lever on the back of the knife. Like I said it's a cool "gimmick" and makes a nice novelty item but it not really that practical for every day use. Also the smaller knives like the scallion and chive are too small for this type of feature. You can't really grasp the handle in your hand and auto open it comfortably. I nicked and cut my hands a few times in the first week I had the knife just opening and closing it.


----------



## X Racer (Jan 6, 2007)

Owned a few of them, not a fan of them...


----------



## Lee1959 (Jan 6, 2007)

I satisfy this kick with a couple "plastic" Meyerco AO letter openers that I use at the desk. I dont carry a real one for most of the reasons mentioned, plus it is just plain nice (or needed) to open a blade quietly sometimes.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2007)

M16 by CRKT fast action 1 handed no need for springs.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 6, 2007)

I EDC a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek, and just love it. Kershaw service is outstanding. The pivot screw on mine loosened in my pocket, and I contacted them about it to see if there was a washer that got lost. They sent me two replacement pivot assemblies, two pocket clips, two complete blade locks, two torsion springs, and a really cool screwdriver that fits all of the torx screw heads on the knife! The solution for the loose screw was a tiny bit of blue locktite applied with a toothpick.


----------



## carrot (Jan 6, 2007)

AO is great fun to use and all, but I prefer my manually opening knives because they have a simpler mechanism and many times I don't even fully open my knives to cut -- I just open them about a third, slice or slit open what I'm cutting and then pocket the knife again. That way, I don't even have to bother disengaging the lock. Also, my non-AO Benchmade Mini-Grip opens easily enough as it is, no AO needed.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jan 7, 2007)

Solstice's post summarized the Kershaw AO issues very nicely. 

The legal "gray area" mentioned merits further consideration... especially if you live/travel in urban jurisdictions whose politics are driven by the aforementioned Sheeple constituencies. (Note: some consider "Sheeple" an insulting term. It is -- and I make no P.C. apologies for using it to describe those ignorant of/scared of/hostile to nearly all weapons.)

The key point is this: Know well the prevailing political winds where you dwell... or visit. It's one thing to pack a blade that some judge or assistant D.A. may eventually drop charges against you for having -- AFTER you've spent a couple grand in legal fees to "educate" them as to the groundless legal underpinnings of their misguided, knee-jerk reactions. 

It's also something else to have your knife "liberated" by an aggressive but knife-illiterate LEO who thinks your lightning-fast AO must be one of those eeeevil switchblades. Once it's confiscated, rightly or wrongly, it's gone.

Beyond all that, if you work in the typical P.C.-soaked professional environment, consider how you'll explain your AO knife (that just scared the pee outta some Sheeple-dipped, culturally-emasculated employees) to the lady in Human Resources (who contributes regularly to the Brady Campaign) who's just chompin' at the bit to make an example of feminization-resistant, Neanderthal John Wayne males who pack ANYTHING into her wonderful Weapons Free Zone.

Keep your friends close... and your enemies closer.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've recently started carrying a Leek everyday. I don't worry about it in my area but I would probably travel with a different knife, but I generally do that anyway.

I agree that the thumbstuds are difficult to use. A properly designed knife is very easy to open with the thumbstuds, and I've owned multiple Benchmades that were very easy to use, also an EDI Genesis.

The Leek is a bit trickier to close, because you have to overcome the spring and it would be possible for your thumb to slip off of the back of the blade at this time.

I've never worried about the knife opening in my pocket, but a few times the lock has accidentally engaged. My daughter wanted a knife to carry in her purse or pocket. I thought about buying her a small knife, but today we went to a local gunshow and looked at knives. She picked the Leek and also a Benchmade Griptilian. She could operate the Benchmade easier one-handed, and I was worried about the Leek opening in her purse, so I bought her the Griptilian.

I still like my Leek though.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jan 7, 2007)

*People keep saying you have to lock it or it will spring open in your pocket.* 

I've carried mine in my pocket lots of times unlocked and it never opens. Just wanted to get that out.


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 7, 2007)

TonkinWarrior said:


> Solstice's post summarized the Kershaw AO issues very nicely.
> 
> The legal "gray area" mentioned merits further consideration... especially if you live/travel in urban jurisdictions whose politics are driven by the aforementioned Sheeple constituencies. (Note: some consider "Sheeple" an insulting term. It is -- and I make no P.C. apologies for using it to describe those ignorant of/scared of/hostile to nearly all weapons.)
> 
> ...


 
whatever.
take it underground you whiney baby.


----------



## Concept (Jan 7, 2007)

I only have the one but I like it. I think its great for quick access to the blade. I use my Leek without the lock out and have never had any worries.


----------



## majr (Jan 7, 2007)

I EDC a kershaw random leek with the blade unlocked and it has NEVER opened while clipped to my pocket. It can open if just dropped into a pocket or bag tho. After playing with the knife for a couple of weeks I figured out why i was having trouble opening it with the thumbstud, I was simply pressing at the wrong angle. If you draw a line between the thumbstud and the pivot point, just press perpendicular to that and it works fine..


----------



## MikeF (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had my EDC Leek at least a year or so, and I carry it unlocked all the time loose in the pocket, not clipped to the pocket. It has never opened in my pocket.

In my right front pocket I also have a TW4, Lion Cub, Leatherman Original, Gerber Shortcut, RadioShack/Leatherman 9-in-1 MultiTool, Large Personal Keyring with many devices including a stainless steel pill fob for my Nitro/Asprin, Small reversible screwdriver, another Large Keyring with Work Keys. 
Maybe it hasn't opened because there is no room for it to open?:lolsign:


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a SOG Trident and a Kershaw Blur. I've never had problems with them opening at the wrong time, but I haven't considered the "legal" end of things...namely assisted openers being mistaken for switchblades.


----------



## bgenlvtex (Jan 7, 2007)

Nothing at all.

I currently carry a Spec-Bump(CPM154), before that a Green-Bump(#31),before that a Random Task and before that a Blackout. This equates to thousands and thousands of hours of carry time and hundreds of hours of use. I have never had one open accidentally and have never had a torsion bar to fail.

The Leek and Scallion series are too small and slippery in my opinion.I fail to see the need for a knife that you carry buried in your pocket with your keys, chewing gum, and lint to open swiftly.By the time you dig around and find it any sense of urgency is past. The Spec-Bump is just about perfect in my opinion. 

I have retired all my Benchmades and Spyderco's years ago. As a point of reference I was carrying Benchmade when "Benchmade wasn't cool". The first Benchmade I carried daily was a Tsunami, followed by a Kodiak followed by a Boguzewski Spike. How many of you Benchmade afficianado's have ever seen a Tsunami, or Kodiak? If Benchmade made a substantial(3.5" plus bladed) assisted opener in a premium steel I would consider one. Until then make mine a Kershaw/Onion assisted opener.

The only thing that is a certainty is that my main blade WILL be an assisted opener.YMMV


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the thread. I was not even aware that they made AO knives that were legal. 

I picked up a CRKT "Ichi" tonight. The action is quite surprising if it's done right. I'm still getting used to it. My thumb has gotten quite sore from pushing against the little nubb on the blade.

Again, thanks.

Daniel


----------



## Bill97z (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, I am going to give the kershaw's another shot. I am going to pick up a leek but can't decide on the SS handle or the aluminum handle. Which is better? Pro's Con's?


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 10, 2007)

one more vote for the G-10 version. so much better grip. 
Avalanche(top) G-10 Leek(middle) Reverse tanto SS handle (all S30V steel)


----------



## BrightGal (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think anything is wrong with assisted openers or automatic knives; but, I prefer a small SAK and a pistol.


----------



## jds009 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweeness, i like that reversed one! where'd you get it?


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 10, 2007)

here on bst the other day. I think Kershaw are about to make a new run of them in a few months. wish the blade wasn't so scratched up. I dont mind usage marks on a black blade, but the sharpening marks look lame. i know its superficial, but anybody got any ideas for making it look better or more uniform? besides scratching the whole blade
thanks


----------



## 65535 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have no problem, but like on other it serves me personnaly better to have a M16 style fast on ehanded flick out blade but hey AO are damn cool.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jan 11, 2007)

I have no problem with A/Os. Here aresome of the things that I've noticed so far:
-A/O mechanism fun factor wears off pretty fast
-I've had an A/O fall out of my pocket and open up in front of sheeple upon impact with the floor. Others worry about this accidentally happening in the pocket when running/moving around.
-The A/O mechanism on my Leek recently broke from normal use. I know Kershaw will fix it fast, but it's a bit of a hassle when this is more likely to occur. Not to say that it IS more likely to occur, but it's another factor that may allow some form of failure.

All in all, I love some A/Os and some I don't like. Now it's more of a matter of the knife design and not so much the A/O mechanism.


----------



## Hanover Fist (Feb 12, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with assisted opening knives. I've been carrying them for over 10 years, mainly Kershaws. I've never had one fail, or open accidentally in my pocket. I never carry them locked. They are always unlocked. I've run with them, tackled, fought, and detained people with it in my pocket with no failures or accidental openings. Front pants pocket, tip up carry, with the blade on the right, facing your pants seam. It's a light tactical carry based upon accessing and activating with speed. The thumb stud blade deployment is fast and strong since you are already in a grip. You reach back and stick your thumb into your pocket, pull it out and flick it open with your thumb. That's why I don't like the trend of the index finger flipper. The grip on the knife is too weak while you flick it open with your index finger. To me, the index flipper style is more of a dainty type of execution, which is fine for EDC. That's my personal preference. People who carry in their back pockets are asking for trouble too. When I see someone reach toward their back, I instinctively think, gun. If you lose the minor parts of your knife, screws, pivot, clip, you just have to email Kershaw and they will send you free replacements. If you damage your knife, they will fix it for free. A few days ago, I started carrying the Benchmade Nitrous Blitz to see how it feels. It has a tip down carry, with the blade facing toward your groin. That to me, is not safe and is unnatural. I love the feel and speed of this knife, except that you cannot move the clip into a tip up carry. I've written Benchmark, but they haven't responded to me yet. Things that you need to do if you are doing a front pocket carry, is to find a deeper pocket clip so it hangs just below the fabric and a knife that will allow you to move the clip to all four corners of the knife so if you are left or right handed it doesn't matter. Remember, it is more of a personal preference - performance, speed of deployment, reliability is important to me. For others, it may not be. In combat situations, you would generally be using a fixed blade knife, and your folder for general use in camp and as a secondary carry.


----------

